# Jour du solstice d'hiver - vendredi 22 décembre



## macelene (18 Décembre 2006)

Le concept est que chacun contribue à améliorer le bien-être global de notre mère *Gaia* par un dégagement d'énergie positive, à travers un orgasme. 
Mais quelle bonne idée ! 
Le discours scientifique qui sous-tend tout ça me semble bien obscur et très imbibé de substances pas en vente libre, mais qu'importe, 
l'intention est bonne et le moyen plus encore ! 
 Il s'agit donc d'avoir au moins un orgasme, seul ou accompagné, discrètement ou pas, 
*le 22 décembre, le jour du solstice d'hiver.*
Si les gens faisaient plus de bien à eux-même et aux autres, ça ne pourrait être que positif et ça les occuperait plus intelligemment, pour la plupart, en outre. Suivez mon regard


  
​


----------



## tirhum (18 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

On est obligé de se limiter au 22 décembre ?


... me plaît pas trop ça .....


----------



## Picouto (18 Décembre 2006)

On est oblig&#233; de se limiter &#224; un orgasme ?


... me pla&#238;t pas trop &#231;a .....



coup de bol, c'est pas mercredi


----------



## joanes (18 Décembre 2006)

On est obligé...

Me plait pas trop ça...


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> On est obligé...
> 
> Me plait pas trop ça...



On est obligé... en 2006

Me plait pas trop ça...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> On est obligé... en 2006
> 
> Me plait pas trop ça...



Tu peux tenter en 2005


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Z'avez fini de me piquer mes répliques ?




... me plait pas trop ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Je ne crois pas à l'énergie positive, je crois juste à l'énergie. Après, un orgasme, pourquoi pas ? C'est comme les carottes, ça rend aimable. N'est-ce pas Mesdames


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

Je propose qu'on mange tous un Flamby® au même moment... Ça fera sûrement du bien à Danone®


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je propose qu'on mange tous un Flamby&#174; au m&#234;me moment... &#199;a fera s&#251;rement du bien &#224; Danone&#174;


Et un cassoulet pour William Saurin ? Tu y pense des fois &#224; William Saurin ? M&#234;me pas ! Et pourtant&#8230; Tu lui dois toute ta carri&#232;re. Ton ingratitude me navre &#224; un point dont tu n'as pas id&#233;e.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et un cassoulet pour William Saurin ? Tu y pense des fois à William Saurin ? Même pas ! Et pourtant Tu lui dois toute ta carrière. Ton ingratitude me navre à un point dont tu n'as pas idée.


William Saurin est au cassoulet ce que Christine Boutin est à l'érotisme débridé...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> William Saurin est au cassoulet ce que Christine Boutin est à l'érotisme débridé...


William  Saurin est une train&#233;e?
Ben merde...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> William Saurin est au cassoulet ce que Christine Boutin est à l'érotisme débridé...


Allons, allons les enfants ! Un peu de tenue ! Pas de politique au Bar, y'a le Comptoir pour ça. Du foutre oui, de la politique non.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

Je parlais bien de foutre...


----------



## dool (18 Décembre 2006)

Bon sang mais je lui avais dit a Captain que c'était pas aujourd'hui le solstice ...il n'a pas voulu me croire !   






Pour la petite histoire, c'est tous les jours que la pensée positive d'amour (wouah comment je cause moi ??! ) doit être portée par tout le monde si on veux que notre Terre se porte bien...mais comme il faut un début à tout, c'est pas mal comme idée...puis c'est un début qui pousse à une suite non ?!!!   :love:

Pour info, je ne suis pas actrice de ce que j'annonce hum !


----------



## elKBron (18 Décembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> Le discours* scientifique *qui sous-tend tout ça me semble bien obscur et très imbibé de substances pas en vente libre, mais qu'importe,
> l'intention est bonne et le moyen plus encore !
> 
> ​


ce serait pas plutot un discours *scientologue* ???


----------



## pim (18 Décembre 2006)

Le probl&#232;me, c'est que leur concours d'orgasme ne va toucher que les personnes qui en ont d&#233;j&#224; suffisamment. Les dictateurs, les tueurs en s&#233;rie et les m&#233;chants dans James Bond ne se sentant pas concern&#233; par cette journ&#233;e d'action, je doute que cela change grand chose pour eux !

Pour les autres, je trouve l'id&#233;e tr&#232;s amusante au niveau philosophique.

Quant au niveau scientifique, tout d&#233;pend des postulats de base sur la nature de la vie sur Terre. En effet, si pour vous la vie sur Terre c'est comme la m&#233;t&#233;o, que vous pensez qu'un battement d'aile d'un papillon au Venezuela peut se transformer en temp&#234;te en Australie, alors on peut s'interroger. Se demander si plusieurs &#233;v&#233;nements particuliers ne peuvent pas finir par avoir un effet global, mesurable statistiquement.

C'est ce qui s'appelle un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne chaotique : &#224; partir de conditions initiales proches, on obtient au final un r&#233;sultat totalement diff&#233;rent. Mais que se passe-t-il si on modifie grandement les conditions initiales ? Si on se mets tous &#224; manger un Flamby&#174; en m&#234;me temps par exemple ? Va-t-on voir un effet au final ?

Imaginez que ce jour pr&#233;cis, la mortalit&#233; humaine baisse de 50 &#37; &#224; l'&#233;chelle mondiale. Que va-t-on pouvoir en d&#233;duire ?! Qu'il faut donner la Prix Nobel &#224; un obscur groupuscule aussi &#233;clair&#233; que Paco Rabanne lui-m&#234;me ?

Sinon, je trouve qu'il manque un sondage au fil  Du genre : "Allez-vous faire expr&#232;s de plus le faire ce jour l&#224; ?"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Faites l'amour, pas la guerre.
Ca n'est pas très nouveau.
Ce qui est nouveau, c'est le côté mystique du truc.
Sauvons la planète et la paix, forniquons !
Mais, comme disait l'autre, le XXIième sciècle sera culculbénit ou ne sera pas.





Mais bon, si c'est pour la paix dans l'monde, hein ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

Le 22 d&#233;cembre, c'est l'anniversaire de ma ch&#232;re et tendre &#233;pouse :rateau:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> En effet, si pour vous la vie sur Terre c'est comme la météo, que vous pensez qu'un battement d'aile d'un papillon au Venezuela peut se transformer en tempête en Australie, alors on peut s'interroger.



Houla!!!! Si un coup de quiquette peut déclencher un tsunami ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2006)

... P.... j'avais mal lu !!!!!!!! J'ai cru que c'était aujourd'hui !!!!!!! ...

ps : bon ben les gars ce sera sans moi pour le 22 décembre ... comment voulez vous que je récupère en 4 jours ????????:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Houla!!!! Si un coup de quiquette peut déclencher un tsunami ...


Déclencher un tsunami
et se laisser emporter par la vague...


----------



## jupiter (18 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Houla!!!! Si un coup de quiquette peut déclencher un tsunami ...



LOL.
pas mal ça!
je vais la ressortir quand on me parlera d'effet papillon


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Allons, allons les enfants ! Un peu de tenue ! Pas de politique au Bar, y'a le Comptoir pour &#231;a. Du foutre oui, de la politique non.


dis donc.... tu veux de l'aide toi ? :mouais: a genoux, maraud, viens donc faire un repentir  :love:



jupiter a dit:


> LOL.
> pas mal &#231;a!
> je vais la ressortir quand on me parlera d'effet papillon



elle est si petite que &#231;a ? mdr ^^


----------



## pim (18 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> je vais la ressortir quand on me parlera d'effet papillon





Sindanárië a dit:


> elle est si petite que ça ? mdr ^^



C'est déjà plus glorieux qu'une interrogation de la partenaire sur la date à laquelle la larve voudra bien se transformer en papillon :love:  :love:

Éloge à la faculté à se soustraire à l'attraction terrestre.

Papillon, papillon, prends ton envol !


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne crois pas à l'énergie positive, je crois juste à l'énergie. Après, un orgasme, pourquoi pas ? C'est comme les carottes, ça rend aimable. N'est-ce pas Mesdames




Moi j'aime pas les carottes


----------



## macelene (18 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> On est obligé de se limiter au 22 décembre ?
> ... me plaît pas trop ça .....



No limit's :rateau:  




Picouto a dit:


> On est obligé de se limiter à un orgasme ?
> 
> ... me plaît pas trop ça .....
> coup de bol, c'est pas mercredi



No limt's :rateau:  




joanes a dit:


> On est obligé...
> 
> Me plait pas trop ça...



Ben c'est comme tu veux...  





loustic a dit:


> On est obligé... en 2006
> 
> Me plait pas trop ça...



Tu as le temps d'attendre...



odré a dit:


> Tu peux tenter en 2005



Et hop Back to the futur...:rateau:



DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne crois pas à l'énergie positive, je crois juste à l'énergie. Après, un orgasme, pourquoi pas ? C'est comme les carottes, ça rend aimable. N'est-ce pas Mesdames



Quand elles sont râpées, je ne crois pas... :rateau:  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je propose qu'on mange tous un Flamby® au même moment... Ça fera sûrement du bien à Danone®



:mouais:.. t'aime ça toi...?   tu aurais parlé d'une bonne Fiadone... j'aurai compris... mais là...:rateau: 



Bon au fait il manquait bien entendu un truc dans mon message de base...







:rateau:​


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Décembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> :rateau:​



c'est une devinette ? :mouais: faut trouver ce que c'est ?  on gagne quoi ? :rose::love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

l'vendredi c'est pêché


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> William Saurin est au cassoulet ce que Christine Boutin est à l'érotisme débridé...



Absolument, la belle Chaurienne, c'est quand même autre chose pour le cassoulet et pour le reste.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Mais que se passe-t-il si on modifie grandement les conditions initiales ? Si on se mets tous à manger un Flamby® en même temps par exemple ? Va-t-on voir un effet au final ?


Un engorgement massif des conduites de tout à l'égout et un débordement pestilentiel des fosses septiques.

Ah ça rigole moins déjà là hein!


----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2006)

​


macelene a dit:


> Le concept est que chacun contribue à améliorer le bien-être global de notre mère *Gaia* par un dégagement d'énergie positive, à travers un orgasme.
> Mais quelle bonne idée !
> Le discours scientifique qui sous-tend tout ça me semble bien obscur et très imbibé de substances pas en vente libre, mais qu'importe,
> l'intention est bonne et le moyen plus encore !



Et qui est derrière (enfin, à l'origine de) cette idée lumineuse ? Les fabricants de préservatifs ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> On est oblig&#233;...
> 
> Me plait pas trop &#231;a...


Ben fais comme moi :
&#8211; non, noooooooon, non, arg mmmmhhhh



Amok a dit:


> [has LEFT]
> 
> Et qui est derri&#232;re  ?


Moi


----------



## macelene (19 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et qui est derri&#232;re (enfin, &#224; l'origine de) cette id&#233;e lumineuse ? Les fabricants de pr&#233;servatifs ?​





MAis c'est peut &#234;tre SM... 



Bon au fait il manquait bien entendu un truc dans mon message de base...







il faut le leur demander...​​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et qui est derrière (enfin, à l'origine de) cette idée lumineuse ?


Faudra que j'vérifie, mais chez moi ça fait pas de lumière


----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi



Parfait, alors tu vas pouvoir nous dire &#224; quelle minute pr&#233;cise on doit s'y coller, et que chacun puisse synchroniser les montres. Parce que je suppose que si cette cataracte de semence se r&#233;pand sur 24 heures, "l'&#233;nergie positive" va s'en trouver dilu&#233;e d'autant.

Autre question : le voltage d'une masturbation compte t-il ou pas ? Doit-on y incorporer les pr&#233;liminaires ou cela se limite t-il &#224; l'orgasme ? Doit-on ensuite envoyer le r&#233;sultat de l'exp&#233;rience &#224; une adresse pour prouver sa bonne foi ?


----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> ​



C'est sympa, un doigt nicotiné sur les lèvres, ca donne du goût.


----------



## aricosec (19 Décembre 2006)

merveilleuse idée MACELENE,je propose un alinéa :rose: 
-
qui a le plus beau cri ,en prenant son panard ! :afraid: :afraid: 
-
pour moi c'est !
-
*woua oo! uuuwaaa ! oo*oouuuuuuuuuaaaaahh !
enfin , pas tout le temps quand même


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> merveilleuse idée MACELENE,je propose un alinéa :rose:
> -
> qui a le plus beau cri ,en prenant son panard ! :afraid: :afraid:
> -
> ...



Au mieux, ça c'est quand tu te coinces le cigare dans les rayons de tes roues


----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2006)

Je pensais justement qu'il manquait un petit truc pour que ce sujet devienne sublime. Voil&#224;, c'est fait.


----------



## aricosec (19 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Au mieux, ça c'est quand tu te coinces le cigare dans les rayons de tes roues&#8230;


-
ah oui,je sais bien le calvaire que c'est ,quand on a pas la (le) partenaire qu'il faut
pour vous je sais pas,  mais pour THEBIG et ALEM , je leur ais fourni des adresses,
et maintenant ,eux aussi hurlent au loup avec moi  
-
ouououooouuuuuuuuuhhhh ,ooouuuuhh !!:love:


----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> -
> ah oui,je sais bien le calvaire que c'est ,quand on a pas la (le) partenaire qu'il faut




De l'intérêt d'avoir le choix...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Doit-on ensuite envoyer le résultat de l'expérience à une adresse pour prouver sa bonne foi ?


Est ce qu'on peut aussi envoyer le résultat d'expériences précédentes pesant dans le 10 kg?


----------



## pim (19 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Est ce qu'on peut aussi envoyer le résultat d'expériences précédentes pesant dans le 10 kg?


Non, c'est bon, tu n'es pas oblig&#233; de perp&#233;trer un sacrifice humain sur l'un de tes enfants pour c&#233;l&#233;brer le solstice d'hiver.

Tout cela me fait penser &#224; une aspiration Inca pour cette grande c&#233;l&#233;bration :hein:


----------



## macelene (19 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Est ce qu'on peut aussi envoyer le résultat d'expériences précédentes pesant dans les 10 kg?




Ben vas-y...!!!!


----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2006)

"*Pour agir contre la violence dans le monde*, des militants pacifistes ont d&#233;cid&#233; d'organiser un *orgasme mondial synchronis&#233;* le jour du solstice d'hiver, vendredi 22 d&#233;cembre. Pour les concepteurs du projet, Donna Sheehan, *76 ans*, et Paul Reffell, *55 ans*, la violence est en partie due &#224; l'insatisfaction sexuelle des hommes. A grande &#233;chelle, ceci pourrait *modifier &#171; le champ d'&#233;nergie de la Terre &#187;* et &#171; r&#233;duire les dangereux niveaux actuels de violence et d'agression &#187;, *notamment en Irak*."

Global Orgasm.

Ce qui m'affole, c'est que c'est s&#233;rieux.

* A tous les m&#226;les de macg.*
Je vous propose, demain &#224; 10:00:00 (heure de Paris) d'aller pisser, face au Nord, sur un arbre. Cette exp&#233;rience a pour but de v&#233;rifier si l'apport du poids d'un liquide dans une m&#234;me direction peut entrainer un basculement de l'axe de rotation de la terre, notre m&#232;re &#224; tous et toutes, cocon merveilleux aux fleurs color&#233;es et aux abeilles bourdonnantes.

Pour que l'exp&#233;rience soit encore plus efficace, cessez d&#232;s &#224; pr&#233;sent de vous &#233;pancher et buvez d'ici demain 3 litres d'eau, min&#233;rale ou de source. Si il fait trop froid chez vous pour exposer votre fragile dispositif &#224; la bise, vous pouvez couper le bout d'une moufle et emballer l'objet (cela ne nuit pas aux r&#233;sultat).


----------



## tirhum (19 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Est ce qu'on peut aussi envoyer le résultat d'expériences précédentes pesant dans le 10 kg?


Y'en a d'autres ?!.....


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2006)

_"exposer votre fragile dispositif à la bise"_


Tout ça pour contourner la charte..


----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2006)

On me signale que certains esprits malfaisants auraient d&#233;cid&#233;s de boycotter l'exp&#233;rience de demain sous le fallacieux pr&#233;texte que leur vessie n'est pas une lanterne que l'on peut allumer et &#233;teindre sur commande. Il va sans dire qu'au pis aller, il peuvent se munir d'une poche &#233;tanche qu'ils d&#233;verseront &#224; l'instant I, en respectant toutefois l'orientation du jet.

Notez qu'il s'agit l&#224; d'une d&#233;rogation m&#233;dicale et que l'exp&#233;rience n&#233;cessite toutefois, pour une compl&#232;te r&#233;ussite, un peu de bonne volont&#233;. Tout comme ceux qui auraient d&#233;cid&#233; par principe de ne pas faire de calin le 22 d&#233;cembre : si la guerre continue, ils auront &#224; porter le fardeau des milliers de morts dus aux conflits qui se poursuivront simplement du fait de leur esprit de contradiction.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> pour exposer votre fragile dispositif à la bise


Moi, j'aime bien exposer mon fragile dispositif aux bises.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2006)

.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2006)

Pour moi ce sera un shish kebab merci 



Amok a dit:


> On me signale que certains esprits malfaisants auraient d&#233;cid&#233;s de boycotter l'exp&#233;rience de demain sous le fallacieux pr&#233;texte que leur vessie n'est pas une lanterne que l'on peut allumer et &#233;teindre sur commande. Il va sans dire qu'au pis aller, il peuvent se munir d'une poche &#233;tanche qu'ils d&#233;verseront &#224; l'instant I, en respectant toutefois l'orientation du jet.



Les &#233;l&#233;phants peuvent participer au projet ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ce qui m'affole, c'est que c'est sérieux.



Moi aussi 

J'irai jusqu'à dire que ça fait peur.:afraid:

En fait, je crois que je préfère la violence dans le monde à ces conneries de new-ageries Le problème, c'est que ça va ensemble :mouais:

Et puis ma mère ne s'appelle pas Gaia


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> J'irai jusqu'à dire que ça fait peur.:afraid:



Apparemment, oui, à l'origine c'est très sérieux


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Avant, c'était bon pour le coeur,
maintenant, c'est bon pour la paix dans le monde,

pourquoi faut-il toujours chercher une utilité à tout ?


baiser ça sert à rien, sinon à s'faire du bien !


(comme la Horde en fait... :mouais: )


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> (comme la Horde en fait... :mouais: )



...la Horde serait donc le sextoy de MacG


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Ah, mes p(tit jeunes, pour moi ce sera pas encore pour ce soir. Mais qu'ai -je donc fait à la gent féminine ? Vais je vous rejoindre à la dernière minute si le plafond s'écroule et m'offre une sublime voisine, ou si je fais une rencontre en allant faire pisser mon chien ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Ah, mes p(tit jeunes, pour moi ce sera pas encore pour ce soir. Mais qu'ai -je donc fait &#224; la gent f&#233;minine ? Vais je vous rejoindre &#224; la derni&#232;re minute si le plafond s'&#233;croule et m'offre une sublime voisine, ou *si je fais une rencontre en allant faire pisser mon chien* ?




Difficile de r&#233;pondre, par contre tu peux participer &#224; l'exp&#233;rience qui a lieu demain &#224; 10:00:00 (heure de Paris)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Et, d'après ce que j'ai compris, son chien aussi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Apparemment, oui, à l'origine c'est très sérieux



Merci pour le lien.
Du coup, je dis que ça fait vraiment peur:affraid::affraid:

Ce qui fait peur, c'est quand la bêtise cherche à s'exprimer dans des termes scientifiques  (enfin ici, c'est pseudo-scientifique, ce qui normalement devrait se voir. Mais j'ai quand même un doute)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Ah, mes p(tit jeunes, pour moi ce sera pas encore pour ce soir.


C'est accessible aux onanistes 


iPantoufle a dit:


> Mais qu'ai -je donc fait à la gent féminine ? Vais je vous rejoindre à la dernière minute


A là dernière minute ? Ejaculateur précoce ? :mouais:


iPantoufle a dit:


> si le plafond s'écroule et m'offre une sublime voisine, ou si je fais une rencontre en allant faire pisser mon chien ?


Vers le nord !!! Vers le NORD !!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4097511 a dit:
			
		

> ()
> 
> A là dernière minute ? Ejaculateur précoce ? :mouais:



Ce ne serait pas la première plutôt, de minute?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4097511 a dit:
			
		

> C'est accessible aux onanistes


O - naniste day (o-naniste dayyyyyyy)
O - naniste day-ay (o-naniste dayyyyyy)
when Jesus wash (when Jesus wash)
Ouuu when he wa-ash


Non ?
C'est pas ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Quel branleur ce PonkHead ! :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2006)

Mod&#233;rateur!  :modo:


:rateau:   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Modérateur!  :modo:
> 
> 
> :rateau:   :rateau:


Chut !
Tu vas les déconcentrer.
Ils s'entrainent pour vendredi.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Chut !
> Tu vas les déconcentrer.
> Ils s'entrainent pour vendredi.


 
Trop tard, j'ai signalé ce post hors charte grace au bouton idoine!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s le flood, le spam. Ton compte est bon l'endormeur !!!!


----------



## Nephou (19 Décembre 2006)

_on parle de flam ou de spood ? :rateau: c&#8217;est pour la jurisprudence&#8230;_


----------



## Amok (19 Décembre 2006)

Bon, celui là je te le laisse !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Houla!!!! Si un coup de quiquette peut déclencher un tsunami ...



En fait, tu ne crois pas si bien dire. Cela dit, si elle devait être quelque chose elle serait plutôt une antenne émettrice


----------



## pim (19 Décembre 2006)

Le compte-&#224;-rebours sur le site indique qu'il faut en terminer avec le p&#233;ch&#233; de chaire vendredi &#224; 16h pr&#233;cise. &#199;a va pas &#234;tre pratique pour ceux qui seront encore au boulot.

Quoique, si


----------



## macelene (19 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Le compte-à-rebours sur le site indique qu'il faut en terminer avec le péché de chaire vendredi à 16h précise. Ça va pas être pratique pour ceux qui seront encore au boulot.
> 
> Quoique, si



Note que l'on peut commencer Jeudi à minuit...  aussi... :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (19 Décembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> No limit's :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ba il a les ongles jaunes :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2006)

_bon, bah j'ai lu que le début et ce sera sans moi (désolé mado, j'avais pas vu ce sujet sinon je t'aurais répondu oui  )
_


----------



## pim (19 Décembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> Note que l'on peut commencer Jeudi à minuit...  aussi... :rateau:


Tr&#232;s flatt&#233; de ta proposition :love:  :love:

:bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## macaronique (19 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> En effet, si pour vous la vie sur Terre c'est comme la météo, que vous pensez qu'un battement d'aile d'un papillon au Venezuela peut se transformer en tempête en Australie, alors on peut s'interroger. Se demander si plusieurs événements particuliers ne peuvent pas finir par avoir un effet global, mesurable statistiquement.



Donc si tout le monde y participe, nous finirons par... faire battre l'aile d'un papillon en Australie ?



D'accord, ça vaut la peine.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2006)

macaronique a dit:


> Donc si tout le monde y participe, nous finirons par... faire battre l'aile d'un papillon en Australie ?



Non, tout le monde aura un air d'imbécile heureux et ça sera toujours autant la merde partout...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non, tout le monde aura un air d'imbécile heureux et ça sera toujours autant la merde partout...



Et avec du foutre plein les draps en plus!


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _on parle de flam ou de spood ? :rateau: c&#8217;est pour la jurisprudence&#8230;_


ah pitin&#169; je croyais qu'on parlait de &#169;ul&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Ah &#231;a.. pour en parler, y'a du monde ouais.


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4098099 a dit:
			
		

> Ah &#231;a.. pour en parler, y'a du monde ouais.


transfert ce fil vers Rendez-vous&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Et si plut&#244;t, vendredi, on le renomait "L&#224;, maintenant&#8230;" ? 



(Je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que je d&#233;conne, hein ?).


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4098311 a dit:
			
		

> Et si plutôt, vendredi, on le renomait "Là, maintenant" ?
> 
> 
> 
> (Je tiens à préciser que je déconne, hein ?).






Oui tu déconnes.... :rateau:   Vendredi à 16 heures c'est fini la rigolade...    faudra attendre le prochain solstice...  et tu pourras fermer le fil...


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2006)

Juste une question : avez-vous ressenti quelque chose de particulier à 10 heures précises ?! :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2006)

Une forte odeur de pisse...


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2006)

N'empêche que vous pouvez chambrer....








Merci à nos amis Suisses qui, semble t-il, ont fait acte de participation exemplaire.​ 
​


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ​


Y'a pas &#224; chier, t'es quand m&#234;me super dou&#233; avec photoshop.


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Y'a pas à chier, t'es quand même super doué avec photoshop.



[Mode Sonny]
Y'a surtout que je ne suis pas maquettiste au chômage, moi ! 
[/Mode Sonny]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> [Mode Sonny]
> Y'a surtout que je ne suis pas maquettiste au chômage, moi !
> [/Mode Sonny]


Si j'&#233;tais maquettiste, je serais au ch&#244;mage. Parce photoshop sans ordi, c'est pas &#233;vident.


----------



## Nexka (20 Décembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Merci pour le lien.
> Du coup, je dis que ça fait vraiment peur:affraid::affraid:



Enfin faut pas exagérer, c'est pas méchant, ça fait de mal à personne, ils ne demandent pas d'argent et c'est rigolo  Ya pire quand même comme croyance "new age" :hein: 




Bon pour ma part, vendredi j'ai deux partiels et un méga projet à rendre  Je crois que je vais avoir du mal à me détendre :hein:


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si j'&#233;tais maquettiste, je serais au ch&#244;mage. Parce photoshop sans ordi, c'est pas &#233;vident.



Parasite !



Nexka a dit:


> Je crois que je vais avoir du mal &#224; me d&#233;tendre :hein:



L'important est de participer !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Parasite !


Ah mais non, je ne suis pas non plus fonctionnaire. (je vais me faire des potes, je le sens bien)


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ​


l'&#226;ge de ses uret&#232;re&#8230;


----------



## katelijn (20 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ​




Les Suisses actifs? :mouais: Et la neutralité?


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> [Mode Sonny]
> Y'a surtout que je ne suis pas maquettiste au chômage, moi !
> [/Mode Sonny]



photographe légiste à la SPA ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Non. Sinon, vous vous conna&#238;triez.


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4098612 a dit:
			
		

> Non. Sinon, vous vous conna&#238;triez.



t'occupes on se connait...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Merde. Il vient de baisser dans mon estime.


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Décembre 2006)

ton estime s'appelle surenchère, si on la vend au prix qu'elle vaut c'est la déflation voir le crack boursier


----------



## pim (20 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ton estime s'appelle surenchère, si on la vend au prix qu'elle vaut c'est la déflation voir le crack boursier


On a dit "pisser contre un arbre", pas "pisser sur un Vert"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Laisse faire


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> On a dit "pisser contre un arbre", pas "pisser sur un Vert"



À mon avis, si tu veux finir en civet aprés avoir reçu de la chevrotine dans l'arrière-train, c'est le moment ou jamais de participer


----------



## pim (20 Décembre 2006)

Ah non, on a dit que l'on attendais demain 16h avant de prendre du plaisir, et cela concerne aussi ceux qui sont sado ou m&#234;me maso


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Ah non, on a dit que l'on attendais demain 16h avant de prendre du plaisir, et cela concerne aussi ceux qui sont sado ou même maso



Je suis un mix des deux


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Moi qui adore les m&#233;langes&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Enfin faut pas exagérer, c'est pas méchant, ça fait de mal à personne, ils ne demandent pas d'argent et c'est rigolo  Ya pire quand même comme croyance "new age" :hein:



Non ! Tout est pire dans la galaxie new age.

Je ne sais pas si certains d'entre vous s'en souviennent, mais il y a quelques années était apparue une secte de yogi volant. Ils prétendaient qu'il était possible de mettre fin aux guerres et à la pauvreté par deux moyens : le développement d'une sorte de connaissance syncrétique dépassant et comprenant toutes les sciences dans leurs résultats les plus récents, ainsi que la philosohie, etc;  et la lévitation. 
Il s'agissait alors de conjuguer ces deux moyens : léviter tous ensemble en réfléchissant, grâce à cette science supérieure, à divers problèmes de société. Le résultat ne devait pas faire de doute : tous les problèmes sociaux seraient ainsi résolus

J'imagine le résultat. Comme c'est quand même difficile de léviter, les yogis volant ont du s'accrocher par divers moyens de fortune au plafond de leur logement. Mal arrimés, certains sont tombés lourdement. D'où des fractures, des polytraumatisés, des voisins mécontents, des dégats des eaux, des primes d'assurance en augmentation, des divorces, des services des urgences encombrés, etc. Alors, bien sûr, on n'a plus entendu parler des yogi volant. 

J'ai la curieuse impression que ce sont les mêmes qui recommencent aujourd'hui avec cette expérience d'orgasme collectif et programmé. Ils ont du se rendre compte que c'était quand même moins dangereux. 

Mais est-ce si évident ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Je me souviens des yogis volants - ils présentaient un candidat à la présidence et avaient des clips plein de yogis en position du lotus qui rebondissaient sur des tatamis.

A priori innofensifs, hein ?

Mais pourquoi présenter un candidat ? (surtout quand on sait qu'il n'a aucune chance d'aller au-delà des 1%)

Mais où trouver les moyens financiers de faire campagne ? (surtout quand on est un yogi volant)

Me demande si je ne vais pas avoir la migraine, moi, demain.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Vous avez pas trouvé de partenaire c'est ça hein ? ....


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais où trouver les moyens financiers de faire campagne ? (surtout quand on est un yogi volant)


Ben en volant justement :rateau:

 



odré a dit:


> Vous avez pas trouvé de partenaire c'est ça hein ? ....



Tourne toi pour voir...




... en fait nan...


:rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Vous avez pas trouvé de partenaire c'est ça hein ? ....


Si mais...
Ils ont pens&#233; &#224; ceux pour lesquels c'est pas la bonne p&#233;riode? 
Hein?

On leur envoie la facture du teinturier?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Y'a pas que sonny qui fait des cercles au dessus du Bar


----------



## aricosec (20 Décembre 2006)

ah ! ça le coup de la levitation !  :afraid: 
c'est malin .
je me suis pissé dessus en volant a l'horizontale  
-
faudrait voir a etre explicite avec papounet aricosec :rose: 
-


----------



## dool (20 Décembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> ah ! ça le coup de la levitation !  :afraid:
> c'est malin .
> je me suis pissé dessus en volant a l'horizontale
> -
> ...



rha dommage...avec un vent favorable t'aurait presque pu contribuer au bouleversement terrestre...tu reviendras pour le sud !


----------



## Luc G (21 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ​



Et voilà, l'Amok a pété les plombs. S'il avait pris la peine de lire Jules, au rayon "Sans dessus dessous", il aurait su que le propos avait déjà été tenu il y a un siècle et demi, et qu'une petite erreur de calcul pouvait avoir de grandes conséquences et vice-versa, pouvait transformer la modification de l'axe terrestre en tremblement du cul d'une mouche.  Voilà ce que c'est que de faire des photos au lieu d'apprendre ses tables de multiplication 

Ceci dit, chez Jules, J.T. Matson commet son erreur de calcul en raison de l'émotion qu'a provoqué chez lui la visite d'un individu du sexe féminin. On ne s'étonnera donc pas que l'Amok ait également dérapé. 

J'ose espérer qu'il ne reprend pas à son compte les premières phrases du livre :



> « Ainsi, monsieur Maston, vous prétendez que jamais femme neût été capable de faire progresser les sciences mathématiques ou expérimentales?
>  À mon extrême regret, jy suis obligé, mistress Scorbitt, répondit J.-T. Maston. Quil y ait eu ou quil y ait quelques remarquables mathématiciennes, et particulièrement en Russie, jen conviens très volontiers. Mais, étant donnée sa conformation cérébrale, il nest pas de femme qui puisse devenir une Archimède et encore moins une Newton.
>  Oh! monsieur Maston, permettez-moi de protester au nom de notre sexe
>  Sexe dautant plus charmant, mistress Scorbitt, quil nest point fait pour sadonner aux études transcendantes.
> ...



Sinon, il va se faire lyncher !


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si mais...
> Ils ont pensé à ceux pour lesquels c'est pas la bonne période?
> Hein?
> 
> On leur envoie la facture du teinturier?



Macelene elle a dit qu'on pouvait faire ça tout seul


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Macelene elle a dit qu'on pouvait faire ça tout seul


le nettoyage des fringues ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Décembre 2006)

On vous fait un dessin ?


----------



## macelene (22 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> On vous fait un dessin ?





*Ou un superbe texte celui de MadO....  *


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2006)

AU fait une pipe &#231;a suffit ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> AU fait une pipe ça suffit ?


Tu veux dire : "Est-ce que sucer c'est jouer ?"


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu veux dire : "Est-ce que sucer c'est jouer ?"


Alea jacta est:love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> AU fait une pipe ça suffit ?



Si cunni en retour non mais oh !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4100725 a dit:
			
		

> Si cunni en retour non mais oh !


Marcel Mauss a assez parl&#233; du Don.

Et puis &#231;a peut &#234;tre assynchrone (cf. technologie AJAX).



DocEvil a dit:


> Tu veux dire : "Est-ce que sucer c'est jouer ?"



Voil&#224; je cherchais mes mots


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4100725 a dit:
			
		

> Si cunni en retour non mais oh !



Il faut prendre des notes alors, avec chronom&#233;trage afin que aucun ne soit l&#233;s&#233;. Un pr&#234;t&#233; pour un rendu, avec temps rigoureusement identique. C'est beau, l'amour, chez les moins de 30 ans.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2006)

Sodome, Gomorrhe ; et maintenant Felorrhe... :Mouais:


----------



## Nobody (22 Décembre 2006)

Et Cunnilingorrhe?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2006)

Et Cravattedenotorrhe?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2006)

Il y en a pl&#233;thore !


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2006)

Tant et si bien qu'alors, d'un seul clic de la mort
l'Amok fait un sort aux posteurs de la charte, hors !


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2006)

Le royaume des petites morrhes.. (rien de corse patoch là dedans, promis  )


----------



## macelene (22 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Le royaume des petites morrhes.. (rien de corse patoch là dedans, promis  )





:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: *On a bon là...????



















   
*


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Si cunni en retour non mais oh !



 Le voyage est court. Essayez de le faire en première classe. DocEvil a tout appris sur ce sujet en pratiquant avec le jeux "Docteur Maboul". :love::love::love::love:



macelene a dit:


> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: *On a bon là...????
> *



je reconnais la voix de Doc c'est sur... ce petit mirliton douillet c'est inimitable


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut prendre des notes alors, avec chronom&#233;trage afin que aucun ne soit l&#233;s&#233;. Un pr&#234;t&#233; pour un rendu, avec temps rigoureusement identique. C'est beau, l'amour, chez les moins de 30 ans.



Je vois que la vieillesse fait du tort aux articulations : en m&#234;me temps voyons !

Tant pis pour l'assynchronie ...


----------



## dool (22 Décembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: *On a bon là...????
> *


*

Et beh ! entre Cousines, c'est du propre !!!!  :love:*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ce petit mirliton douillet c'est inimitable


Mais c'est fini oui ! :love:


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais c'est fini oui ! :love:



Tout le monde aura constat&#233; que:

- Plus le temps passe, plus ta voix part vers les aigus.
- Que tu feins l'orgasme assez affreusement. Visiblement, le dernier fut celui que tu connus avec ce GI depuis retourn&#233; au pays, et &#224; qui tu t'offris pour f&#234;ter la lib&#233;ration de Paris !


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> .... que des conneries...


Dis donc, toi !
 T'aurais pas oubli&#233; notre "_&#233;criture &#224; quatre mains_" ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

ah bin ayé c'est aujourd'hui le jour G 
bon j'reviens, j'ai shopping là :mouais: 
@ plussss:love:

en plus c'est mon  22+22  :rose:


----------



## dool (22 Décembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4101007 a dit:
			
		

> ah bin ay&#233; c'est aujourd'hui le jour G
> bon j'reviens, j'ai shopping l&#224; :mouais:
> @ plussss:love:



Je dois avoir deux trois bonnes adresses de magasins pour trouver des sex toys, attend bouge pas !

Ne bouge pas j'ai dit !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Je dois avoir deux trois bonnes adresses de magasins pour trouver tes sex toys, attend !



vi vi merci dool, j'y vais de suite aux galeries farfouillettes z'ont même un stand spécial  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais tout se passe au-dessous de la ceinture dans ce fil. 

Pourtant, j'ai tout fait pour relever le niveau


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Décembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais tout se passe au-dessous de la ceinture dans ce fil.


en même temps c'est un peu le sujet non ?


----------



## Lila (22 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> On est oblig&#233; de se limiter au 22 d&#233;cembre ?
> 
> 
> ... me pla&#238;t pas trop &#231;a .....






Picouto a dit:


> On est oblig&#233; de se limiter &#224; un orgasme ?
> 
> 
> ... me pla&#238;t pas trop &#231;a .....






joanes a dit:


> On est oblig&#233;...
> 
> Me plait pas trop &#231;a...



ON....
me pla&#238;t pas trop &#231;a non plus  

:mouais: qui a dit branleur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais tout se passe au-dessous de la ceinture dans ce fil.
> 
> Pourtant, j'ai tout fait pour relever le niveau



Le romantisme et la délicatesse ont toujours été les traits marquants des sujets du bar, voyons


----------



## Lila (22 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le romantisme et la délicatesse ont toujours été les traits marquants des sujets du bar, voyons



ah non je m'insurge (et ça fait mal)....
il y a aussi léthylisme, le vandalisme, la connerisme.....et j'en oubliz sûrement.

..mais le cul c'est quand même le mieux !!!:love:

 tiens ? v.bull dis rien ? trève des confiseurs ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> ...en plus c'est mon  22+22  :rose:



... La tête à Neuneu?... J'ai juste, là?...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tout le monde aura constaté que:
> 
> - Plus le temps passe, plus ta voix part vers les aigus.
> - Que tu feins l'orgasme assez affreusement. Visiblement, le dernier fut celui que tu connus avec ce GI depuis retourné au pays, et à qui tu t'offris pour fêter la libération de Paris !



Tu me navres ! Mais tu me navres ! :love:


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu me navres ! Mais tu me navres ! :love:



Quoi ? C'est faux, peut-être ?! Et après on s'étonne que les Françaises aient mauvaise réputation !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... La tête à Neuneu?... J'ai juste, là?...



J'ai trouvé c'était son 2222ème post ! 

Ou alors son 2222ème orgasmes


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu me navres ! Mais tu me navres ! :love:



et encore, par MP j'ai appris que c'était pas tout, qu'il y en a encore des plus belles : "Mannequin chez Olida" parait-il ? , une maison de détente avec les GI au vietnam nommée "Au petit Lotus accueillant" ... 



Amok a dit:


> Quoi ? C'est faux, peut-être ?! Et après on s'étonne que les Françaises aient mauvaise réputation !  :love:



certes, pire qu'une bavaroise en train de faire du rodéo sur une saucisse géante


----------



## macaronique (22 Décembre 2006)

Depechez-vous, il est déjà 23:54 !


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2006)

_


macaronique a dit:



 Depechez-vous, il est déjà 23:54 !
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


trop fatigué... mon poignet ne suit pas...

bon, je vais me coucher donc... :sleep:

_


----------



## Nexka (23 Décembre 2006)

Cool :love: Moi j'ai encore 6h


----------



## Luc G (23 Décembre 2006)

macaronique a dit:


> Depechez-vous, il est d&#233;j&#224; 23:54 !




Et zut, j'avais pas vu que c'&#233;tait aujourd'hui  Entre le boulot et le concert, la journ&#233;e est pass&#233;e sans crier gare, me voila tout marri, faudra que j'attende l'ann&#233;e prochaine.


----------



## Luc G (23 Décembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Cool :love: Moi j'ai encore 6h



Et celle du lièvre et de la tortue, tu la connais ? 

PS Si certains amis des animaux s'émeuvent et songent à me dénoncer à BonGrainDuBourg, je leur certifie qu'il ne s'agit là que de fables et qu'aucun animal n'a subi de violence.


----------



## Nexka (23 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Et celle du lièvre et de la tortue, tu la connais ?



Non je ne dois pas la connaitre, parce que ça fait une bonne poignée de minutes que je me demande de quoi tu me parles :hein: Avant de comprendre que c'était surement pas de la fable de Monsieur De La Fontaine.


----------



## Luc G (23 Décembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Non je ne dois pas la connaitre, parce que ça fait une bonne poignée de minutes que je me demande de quoi tu me parles :hein: Avant de comprendre que c'était surement pas de la fable de Monsieur De La Fontaine.



On pourrait la revisiter mais j'ai la flemme de versifier. Dans l'idée, ce serait :

_Pour le coup, le lièvre prit ses jambes à son cou
Mais la tortue têtue s'accrocha à ses basques_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le romantisme et la délicatesse ont toujours été les traits marquants des sujets du bar, voyons



C'est bien vrai.

C'est d'ailleurs au nom de la haute tenue intellectuelle (et même morale) de *tous* les fils de ce bar que j'ai tenu à manifester mon ire quant à la qualité de celui-ci.

Malheureusement, mes efforts ont été vains pour le contenir dans la justesse du ton, dans la subtilité du style, dans la teneur hautement spirituelle qui effectivement sont la marque de cette partie du forum.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> en même temps c'est un peu le sujet non ?



Je dois reconnaître au fond qu'il y a du juste dans ce que tu dis


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2006)

_c'est tr&#232;s dr&#244;le de lire ce genre de g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;s dans la bouche de nioubes*... relisez les sujets initi&#233;s par rezba, touba et bien entendu DocEvil... ce genre de remarques provoquent elles aussi la ire de ceux qui ont contribu&#233; plus que tes sempiternelles plaintes (et pourtant, tu n'es qu'un nouveau, non ? ).

*pascal77 y compris. 
_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4101496 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est très drôle de lire ce genre de généralités dans la bouche de nioubes*... relisez les sujets initiés par rezba, touba et bien entendu DocEvil... ce genre de remarques provoquent elles aussi la ire de ceux qui ont contribué plus que tes sempiternelles plaintes (et pourtant, tu n'es qu'un nouveau, non ? ).
> 
> *pascal77 y compris.
> _



Tu vois bien que je plaisante. Or, la plaisanterie est aussi une marque des sujets de ce bar.

Je viens justement de relire tous le fil initié par rezba ("Ce n'est que le vent qui s'agite...").  C'est tellement beau que je me suis abstenu de dire quoi que ce soit. J'ai lu avec admiration. 

Quant à mes sempiternelles plaintes, alors là, je ne vois pas bien de quoi tu parles. J'ai initié des discussions et participé souvent à d'autres avec le plus de sérieux possible et dans le plus grand respect des autres membres. Voir mes discussions avec rezba.

Enfin, je suis effectivement un nouveau. Et c'est justement de ce fait que je participe à ce forum avec le plus de tact possible. 

Voilà. Je ne suis là ni pour troller, ni pour jeter quelque trouble dans les fils auxquels je participe, mais seulement pour y apporter une contribution, qu'elle se veule drôle ou sérieuse. Je pensais que tout ceux qui me lisent l'avaient compris.


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2006)

_ah bah moi je te trollais... et t'as fait plouf... 
_


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2006)

Le 22 décembre est maintenant derrière nous. J'espère que nos efforts (!) cumulés auront fait exploser les aiguilles des capteurs d'ondes bénéfiques.

Réservez-vous pour le solstice d'été.


----------

